# Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW



## Honeyball (31. Juli 2017)

Da sich seit meiner Prüfung sicherlich einiges geändert hat, stelle ich mal die an mich gerichtete Frage hier rein:

Sachverhalt:
Ein Unternehmer hat für seine Fabrik ein Grundstück erworben, das auf einer Strecke von ca. 350 Metern an einen Fluss in NRW grenzt und sich unterhalb von einem Wehr befindet. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Flussseite ist ebenfalls ein industriell genutztes Grundstück. Das flussaufwärts gelegene Wehr, wird vom Gewässerverband verwaltet, genau wie auch der oberhalb und unterhalb der Grundstücke befindliche Flussteil, für den der Verband die Fischereiausübungsrechte an zwei Angelvereine verpachtet hat.

Frage 1:
Ist der Unternehmer als verbriefter Grundstücksbesitzer automatisch auch fischereiausübungsberechtigt für das zu seinem Grundstück gehörende Flussufer?
Und wenn ja, darf er dieses Ausübungsrecht an Dritte weitergeben/verkaufen/verpachten?

Frage 2: (falls beides mit Ja beantwortet wird)
Darf nach einer vertraglich fixierten uneingeschränkten Übertragung des Fischereiausübungsrechtes der Erwerber dieses Rechtes in der Form darüber verfügen, dass er selbst dieses Recht an Dritte weitergibt, z.B. durch Erlaubnisscheinausgabe?

Wie gesagt, es geht um NRW, denn m.E. ist dies Länderrecht.


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Er hat das Uferbtretungsrecht nicht das Fischereirecht. So mein Kenntnisstand. Das Grundstück hört schließlich ab Wasser auf.


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Ich würde das heute Nachmittag/Abend mal in der Molitor-Erläuterung zum LFischG nachlesen, wenn bis dahin niemand eine fundierte Antwort geliefert hat.

Spontan und aus der Erinnerung heraus ist das Fischereirecht mit dem Eigentum am Grundstück verbunden...wird aber an Fließgewässern häufig (immer?) in Fischereigenossenschaften ausgelagert, wodurch der Grundstückseigentümer sein Fischereirecht abtritt.

Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts kann einen Pachtvertrag abschließen und damit das vollumfänglich Fischereirecht weitergeben oder er kann ein eingeschränktes Fischereirecht weitergeben, in dem er Erlaubnisverträge abschließt.

Ein Fischereipächter wiederum kann Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben.

Soviel spontan über das Handy, später dann wirklich etwas Konkretes.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Das Fischereirecht ist grundsätzlich an das Eigentum gekoppelt. (Es gibt auch den Spezialfall des selbständigen Fischereirechts. Dies nehme ich hier mal nicht an.) Als Recht kann das Fischereirecht jedoch jederzeit verpachtet werden. Nach dem LFischG NW s bilden die Fischereiberechtigten, deren Fischereirechte zu einem gemeinschaftlichen Fischereibezirk gehören eine Fischereigenossenschaft. (§ 22 Abs. 1 LFischG NW)  Dann liegt das Fischereirecht bei der Genossenschaft und der neue Eigentümer wird Mitglied der Genossenschaft. Vom Fischereirecht zu trennen ist das Wasserrecht, dass Recht, aus einem Gewässer Wasser zu entnehmen oder einzuleiten. Dies ist nicht automatisch Teil des Eigentumsrechts. (Mal so auf die Schnelle aus dem Urlaub.)


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Joa, mehr als Kolja schon geschrieben hat, kann ich mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen auch nicht aus der Molitor-Erläuterung herauslesen.

Der Unternehmer wird wohl Mitglied des Fischereibezirks und der Fischereigenossenschaft sein, also selbst keinerlei Fischereirechte mehr weitergeben können.

Solange das Fließgewässer ein Gewässer zweiter Ordnung ist .


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Hallo,

zu 1. 
Das Fischereirecht ist grundsätzlich an den Grundbesitz gebunden. Da gibt es zunächst keinen Unterschied, ob Still-oder Fließgewässer.
Bei Fließgewässern ist aber eine Hege nicht möglich, wenn jeder Kleingartenbesitzer am Fluss seine eigene Hege betreibt, bzw gar keine. Deshalb verlangt der Gesetzgeber, dass diese Teilstücke zu einer größeren Einheit zusammengefasst werden. Das muss mindestens auf der Ebene einer Gemeinde geschehen. Häufig geschieht dies auch auf der Ebene des Landkreises. Das muss von Amts wegen geschehen, ist aber nicht sehr populär bei den Gemeinden, da die gesamten Grundstückseigentümer ermittelt werden müssen, eine Heidenarbeit. 

Solange sich noch kein Vorstand einer Genossenschaft  gebildet hat, nimmt der Hauptverwaltungsbeamte der Gemeinde, der Bürgermeister, dessen Aufgaben war. Mit Gründung der Genossenschaft verlieren die Genossen ihr Fischereirecht und erhalten dafür ein Stimmrecht und in einen Anteil am Gewinn der Genossenschaft.

Für die Beantwortung der Frage eins ist entscheidend, ob es an dem Gewässer eine Fischereigenossenschaft gibt.
Wenn ja, hat der Besitzer dieses Recht gar nicht mehr.

Zur Weitergabe des Fischereirechts wurden hier drei Möglichkeiten genannt, weitergeben, verkaufen oder verpachten. Nur eine Variante ist möglich, die Verpachtung.Weitergeben  oder verkaufen ist nur möglich, wenn das Land weitergegeben oder verkauft wird.
Ich kann die Bindung zwischen Land und Fischrecht nicht aufheben oder trennen.

zu 2.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten das Fischrecht weiter zu geben. Mit einer vertraglich fixierten uneingeschränkten Übertragung des Fischereirechts, das ist nichts anderes als ein Pachtvertrag. 
Oder mit Fischereierlaubnisscheinen.
Mit dem Pachtvertrag wird die gesamte Hege mit übergeben. Mit dem Erlaubnisschein erwerbe ich nur das Recht zu angeln. 
Der Pächter kann für sein en Bereich festlegen, welche Rechte er weitergibt an die Karten-Angler. 

Hier ist zu erst einmal zu prüfen ob eine Fischereigenossenschaft besteht. Der richtige Ansprechpartner  dürfte der Bürgermeister oder die UFB sein

sneep


----------



## Honeyball (1. August 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Super!!!

Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Erläuterung. Zusammengefasst heißt das doch:
Entweder es gibt eine Genossenschaftslösung (auf welcher Ebene auch immer), dann kann der Grundstückseigner keine Rechte weitergeben und hat auch selbst kein Fischereirecht(?).
Oder es gibt sie nicht, dann kann er entweder die Fischereierlaubnis weitergeben (muss das dann aber doch auch bei der Fischereibehörde angeben, wenn ich das im Gesetzestext richtig verstanden habe) oder das gesamte Recht verpachten (muss das dann nicht sogar notariell bestätigt und im Grundbuch eingetragen werden?). Und bei der letztgenannten Lösung "erwirbt" der Pächter auch alle (Hege-)Pflichten, oder?


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2017)

*AW: Fischereiausübungsrecht NRW*

Hallo, 

richtig, ich kann nur etwas verpachten, was mir gehört. 

Erlaubnisscheine müssen nicht genehmigt werden. Bei Neuabschluss eines Pachtvertrages muss darin eine Obergrenze für Karten vereinbart sein. Falls nicht, legt die Behörde eine fest. Die  Anzahl richtet sich nach dem nachhaltigen Ertrag des Gewässers.
Für Erlaubnischeine  über 4 Wochen Laufzeit, müssen Listen mit Adresse usw geführt  werden. Diese sind auf Verlangen der Behörde vorzulegen.
Bei Abschluss eines Pachtvertrages muss der Vertrag zusätzlich zur UFB und wird dort genehmigt, mit Auflagen 
genehmigt, oder abgelehnten
Die Behörde muss sicherstellen, dass das Fischrecht in vollem Umfang übergeben wird. Mindest-Pachtdauer sind 12 Jahre.

sneeP


----------

